
Ask HN: What framework for a cross-platform menu-bar app? - dexcs
Guys I want to create a menu-bar app, what framework does one use nowadays? It&#x27;s pretty simple so I want it to run under Linux, Mac, and Windows. Any recommendations? I&#x27;m not a good coder of c++, something high-level would fit better, so I think QT is out of my scope right now...
======
snazz
If the app is pretty simple, you could get away with writing it natively for
each platform instead of worrying about making one version cross-platform.
This way it will look native on every platform and it shouldn’t be
significantly more work, assuming your app is fairly simple.

~~~
jakobegger
I concur! Menu bar apps behave differently on macOS, Linux, and Windows.
Trying to use a cross platform solution is just going to result in 3 crappy
apps.

Building a simple menu bar app for the Mac in Swift can be accomplished in a
weekend (if you have no prior experience). If you need help with that, email
me and I can give you a few tips.

If your app does more complicated things, you might want to write some shared
framework in C++ that does the heavy lifting, but even then the UI should be
written using native libraries.

~~~
dexcs
Thank you guys, I think that's the way I'm going for that. A app per OS.

------
jrgoj
QT is more accessible than you might assume. The QT Designer comes with a
number of templates to get you running quickly. Connecting UI elements to
backend code is fairly straightforward as well, and you can do much of it
using the designer UI itself. Documentation is also pretty great.

------
mherrmann
Try my [https://build-system.fman.io](https://build-system.fman.io). Based on
PyQt, so you can use Python not C++, and makes cross-platform deployment super
easy.

------
rboyd
[https://github.com/status-im/react-native-desktop](https://github.com/status-
im/react-native-desktop) perhaps?

